# Paul was the founder of Christianity



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 2, 2005)

What would you say about this claim to a pagan?


----------



## Robin (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> What would you say about this claim to a pagan?



I would ask: "how do you know that?"

Robin


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 2, 2005)

...'If I had a dollar for every time I'd heard that one'...

But seriously, I simply usually talk about the scriptures as an entity and not a disparate collection of books. I simply show them Christ in the OT, and so forth. Show them the ten commandments as well. Usually most people who express this theory are very ignorant and I have found that if you can reasonably demonstrate from the scriptures that the founder of Christianity is Christ, from before the foundation of the world, they ease off.

Of course, you always get the ultra-intellectual one-in-ten who wants to argue endlessly...

JH


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 2, 2005)

... didn't a Dispensationalist invent this claim?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> That Claim Sliced And Diced
> 
> 
> ...



This is THE resource.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> That Claim Sliced And Diced
> 
> 
> ...



Just in case, someone wants to buy this work cheap:

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=1847


----------

